# My Journal



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 10, 2012)

Das Journal von Hahn:

Basics:

Caucasian Male, 6'1" tall, 230lbs(current)
Starting Gear: Core Series True-Mass, Speed Xtreme (preworkout), Halo extreme(switching to cyanostane next). melatonin(sleep aid)
last attachment main lifts rest are auxillary.

about the workout, 7 days do each day twice before moving on to the next. sets based on percentage of max. maxes are outdated. i gotta update it

View attachment 39062

View attachment 39063

View attachment 39064

View attachment 39065

View attachment 39066

today was a leg day, came home with legs on fire so a good day


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 10, 2012)

started reading some articles here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html
http://www.fitday.com/


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome!  Glad you started a journal!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the journal zone. 

I'm confused on what your routine actually is. Will be following along.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 11, 2012)

the pdf title workout is my main. I do upper body one day, lower the next. then a rest day, repeat.  Under that pdf. its set up at 7 day workout but i do each day twice before moving to the next. upon completion of the 7th day twice ill add 5-10 lbs on to the max recalculate the percentages and do it again. after that i max out. last time i completeled it gained 45 lbs on bench press.

upper body day today. true-mass, preworkout, and halo. gym here didnt have decline bench pissed me off. did bench press got all my reps did last set till failure.

warm-ups followed by

8 x 190
8 x 205
6 x 220
6 x 235
6 x 250... ended up doing a full 10 failure at 10th rep.

moved onto dumbell curls, tricep machine, dips, etc.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 11, 2012)

How long have you been at it? 

And were do the back and shoulder days fit into your plan because it looks like your program is heavy on the chest and quads but your treating back,shoulders, and hamstrings as accessory work and that might cause imbalances. Not trying to be a smartass so please don't take it that way.

Definately impressive numbers  

What program by chance did you get the weight progression from?


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 11, 2012)

not offense taken, i love the criticism/advise to make me better. 

back work i do on lower body days i just dont have it posted. mostly do excerises pulled off bodybuilding.com hamstrings as well. i do calves everyday. same with shoulders. upperbody days do military press, shoulder shrugs...

the program i kinda made it my own off something I got from highschool


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 13, 2012)

upper body today and it hurt and i loved it lol

true mass, preworkout, amino tablets, halo extreme
bench press 

6 x 205 (all reps)
6 x 220 (all reps)
6 x 235 (all reps)
4 x 250 (all reps plus 3)
4 x 265 (do to ease of previous jumped to 275 and got 3.5 reps)

Smith Machine Incline Bench- 4 sets similar to ^ lower weight tho
flat dumb bell bench 4 sets of 6-8 at 90lb dbs
seated db military press 4 sets of 8 at 50 lb dbs
Cable crossover flys
dips
assorted abs


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 14, 2012)

lower body today... leg press, squats, auxillary stuff. took same things as yesterday got some cardio work done as well


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 15, 2012)

maxed out upper body today... been awhile

bench - 320
decline bench-350


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 20, 2012)

been though a couple upper and lower body days so far hitting all my reps so im happy


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 21, 2012)

pics of gym


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 22, 2012)

lower body core and upper body auxillary. i find after all my core lifts are done im weak and unable to put full attention to auxillary for the same part of the body so im swapping them upper core with lower auxillary to make sure i do them all


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 23, 2012)

excuse the links here, i just want a quick reference to them for the future

Anabolic Zone - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums
IronMagazine Bodybuilding & Fitness: Steroid Books
IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums - Announcements in Forum : Anabolic Zone
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...heap-bloodwork-how-get-without-insurance.html
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...eroid-source-where-buy-anabolic-steroids.html
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/67663-best-stickies.html


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 23, 2012)

Some Suggested Reading/Programs:

5/3/1: Strength Program
Starting Strength - Use this info mostly to study form
Get Liftin (whole site has many programs by Gaz here on the board)

Other programs I haven't tried but awesome reading:
Juggernaut Method
Westside (all programs)
Stronglift 5x5

Thought I'd share since most of your links above are anabolic related, but I think you may benefit from a better structured plan first. Just my opinion though. 

OH yeah and nice gym


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks ive done the 5 x 5 before. i wasnt it done looking at stuff just i dont have too much time


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 25, 2012)

What did you think of the 5x5.

I've thought about it but decided on 5/3/1 which is one of my go to programs now.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 25, 2012)

I liked it a lot up to the point my body got used to it and I plateaued. Changed it to what I'm doing now and gains started again. I plan on going back to it


Sent from Tebows asshole
 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 25, 2012)

upper body today

got every rep

bench
8 x 190
8 x 210
8 x 225
6 x 240
6 x 255

decline bench
8 x 210
8 x 225
8 x 245
6 x 260
6 x 280

was not able to do more than this i had to go to class however i went back and finished afterwards


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 25, 2012)

went back to the gym later in the evening and finshed my workout


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 26, 2012)

not much done today having major pain in my knees from previous football injury gotta find something to stop it


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 1, 2012)

come some new gear in metha-drol


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 5, 2012)

maxed out today on bench because im too easy of a time getting in my reps on previous max. flat bench 345 and decline bench 375


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 7, 2012)

Sent from Tebows asshole
 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 7, 2012)

^on bulk cycle btw

Day 1 again on program with new maxes

Bench 
170 x 10
190 x 10
210 x 10
225 x 10
240 x 10
decline
190 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 10
240 x 10
260 x 10

not enough time to finsh auxilaries today due to my class schedule but im going back to the gym to finish at a later time. the way my arms look pisses me off. ill take a pic to show you what i mean


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 8, 2012)

hahaha

Adam Sandler - Sex or Weight Lifting - YouTube


----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Feb 9, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 10, 2012)

leg day today

squat, deadlift, leg press then auxillary lifts


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 11, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 27, 2012)

havent updated in a while. some things that ive got planned are 

ending bulk cycle 
starting few weeks of pct nothing serious(wasnt taking anything serious only cyanostane and methadrol)
doctors appointment scheduled-blood work and regular check up
planning new workout routine. 
staying natural for "off" until i order anavar for the up coming cutting

stay tuned for updates


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 27, 2012)

leg day today

hack squats, box squats (heavy weight), leg extensions,seated leg curls, calf raises, BB shrugs(shoulders nearly everyday). bike ride afterwards 30 minutes

humanPro protein and mesamorph came in today so i was able to use them


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 28, 2012)

upper Body Day-having to do it in splits bunch of classes today.

Protein Shake Early Morning with 1 Cup mixed fruits 
Mesomorph preworkout-1 scoop

bench
warmup 135x10
225 x 6
240 x 6 
260 x 4
280 x 4
300 x 2

Tricep cable Pull Downs
10 x 150
10 x 160
10 x 150
Cable Curls
8 x 130
8 x 130
8 x 130

couple other machine i cant think of the name right now i go back later and finish workout

lunch-alfredo pasta w/chicken and potatos


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 28, 2012)

.  Supper


Sent from Tebows asshole
 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 19, 2012)

maxed out on squat. new max at 500 lbs. 

followed with
leg extensions, leg curls, calve raises, glute machine, couple other things, about 30 minutes cardio session


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 21, 2012)

lower body day

squats( low)
10 x 250
10 x 275
10 x 300
10 x 325
10 x 350

Deadlift
10 x 225
8 x 275
6 x 315
5 x 365

Calve Raises
Lat Pull Downs
glute machine
machine for abductor outer and inner
35 minutes on treadmill


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 27, 2012)

3/24/12-Upper Body

Flat Bench 10 x 180, 10 x 200, 10 x 215, 10 x 235, 10 x 250
Incline Bench 4 sets of 10 at 185
Bent over DB rows: 10 x 70,10x80,10x90,10x100
Preacher Curls
Tricep Cable Pulldowns
30 minutes cardio

3/25/12-lower body

squats- 10 x 250,10 x 275,10x300,10x325,10x350
calf raises
leg extensions
leg curls
hip abductors+adductors
back extensions
ab crunches
ass machine
MT8 low row
30 minute cardio

3/26/2012-upper body
bench:10 x 200, 8 x 215,8 x 235,8x250,8x270
low rows
lat pulldowns
skull crushers
bent over DB rows
shoulder shrugs
30 minute cardio
abs- assorted excerises.
note: lower abdominals cramped up bad. 

3/27/2012

squats: 10 x 275, 8 x 300, 8 x 325, 8 x 350, 8 x 370
ass machine
calf raises
adductor
abductor
lat pull down
bent over rows
low rows
30 minute cardio


Also recieved 2x 100 tabs at 20mg each clenbuterol from DR. along with Phantom Labs Phearce (same composition as IML Halo except 5 mg stronger). CJC1295 w/o dac and GHRP-6 from Labpe.  Ordered but still waiting on from DR are clomid for future use, and Stanozolol​


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 28, 2012)

first day on clen. dosage at 20 mg. tolerance not met will increase to 40 mg tomorrow. so far no cramp no headaches or any other ill side effects. cardio and overall workout really couldnt notice differnce. but its only day 1

upper body
bench 10 x 200, 8 x 215, 8 x 235, 8 x 250, 4 x 270 (i dont know why i couldnt press out the remaining 4 reps )
incline bench
DB flies
cable flies
cable curles
cable tricep pulldowns
chest press machine
shoulder shrugs
preacher curls
cardio


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 29, 2012)

3/29/2012-Lower Body

Squats- 10 x 275, 8 x 300, 8 x 325, 8 x 350, 6 x 370
front lat pull down-10 x 90,10x110,10x140
lat pulldowns-8x130,8x135,8x140
low rows-8x154,8x145,8x145
hip adductors-3 sets of 20 at 215,220,225
hip abductors-^same
glute-3 sets of 10 at 110
30 minutes of cardio

used phantom labs phreak and 4o mg of clenbuterol today. 2ndd day on clen. upping does according to:

Day1:20mg
day2:40mg
day3:60mg
day4-5:80mg
day6-12:100mg
day13:80mg
day14:60mg
end of clen allthough will have tabs left over
start cjc1295 w/odac and ghrp-6 on day 15, have enough for 10 weeks


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 30, 2012)

3/30/12-upper body--60mg Clen

bench :215 x 8, 235x8,250x8,270x6,290x4 (couldnt get the other 2reps)
incline DB press: 3 sets of 10 at 70,75,80 lbs resp.
DB shoudler shrugs 3x10 @100lbs
Bent Over BB Row: 10 x 135, 10 x 155, 10 x 170, 10 x 185
DB curls
cardio


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 31, 2012)

3/31/12- 80mg clen, multivitamin, omega3, milk thistle, Phreak...

Squat- 275x 8,300 x 8, 325 x6, 350 x 6...felt like shit didnt attempt last set shoulda been 370 x6-8
back extensions
adductors
abductors
calve raises
cardio

like i said felt like shit i didnt wanna even go but did anyways.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 31, 2012)

some of the music in my playlists


1. Disturbed-Hell  




2.Korn-Narcissistic Cannibal




3.Prove you wrong-crossfade
4.sick-adelitas way
5. hell yeah-rev theory




6.Bad company-FFDP
7.your're going down-sick puppies
8.criminal-disturbed
9. die trying-art of dying
10. twisted transisstor-korn
11. freaking out-adema
12. genereation dead- FFDP
13. 100 ways to hate-FFDP
14. American Capitalist-FFDP
15. The Pride-FFDP
16 under and over it-FFDP
etc
etc


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 31, 2012)

Sent from Tebows asshole
 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 31, 2012)

Supper






Sent from Tebows asshole
 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 1, 2012)

185lbs


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 3, 2012)

4/3/12-Biceps and shoullders

not much got done today. two exams plus tornadoes in the area but...

3 x10 chin ups
3 x 10 Db curls
3 x 13 preacher curls
bent over rows 3x 10
shoulder shrugs.
cardio 20 minutes

weather started getting bad so i went home while i could


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 4, 2012)

4/4/12- 100 mg clen

chest and triceps

bench press
close grip bench press
incline bench press
iso lateral chest press
iso lateral decline bench
weighted dips
cardio


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 4, 2012)

<-- that's gotta be your heart rate on 100mg clen. 

Nice to see another 5FDP fan to and I like your playlist.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 4, 2012)

thanks. thats just part of it too long to post all of it


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 5, 2012)

4/5/12-lega/back day

squats- 8 x 300
           8 x 325
           8 x 350
           6 x 375
           6 x 400
wanted to do lunges but gym crowd wouldnt allow for it (phuck them)
adductors- 3 x 20 at 210
abductors- 3 x 20 at 210
Back extensions 3 x 12 at 150,160,170 resp
calf raises 3 x 20 at 225,275,295
leg extensions
leg curls
glutes
crunches
cardio

100 mg clen again today...two weeks are up on the 10th...then i start cjc1295 w/o dac and ghrp-6 for 10 weeks


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 6, 2012)

4/6/12--Clen  120 mg

dips-3 x 10 
seated BB military press- 3x 10
shoulder shrugs 3 x 10
seated DB military press 3 x 10
seated rear delt raises 3 x 10
lateral raises 
cardio


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 9, 2012)

sctrictly cardio today. 1.5 hours

stanozolol came in today with clomidex


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 10, 2012)

4/8/12-nothing day off for easter

4/9/12-cardion only

4/10/12-last day on clen then peps

dips- 3x12
seated BB press 3x8
shrugs
seated rear delt raises
lateral raises
cardio
obliques


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 11, 2012)

yesterday was last day on clen, did 1st pin of cjc 1295 and ghrp-6 this morning and the 2nd pin right after workout... 100mcg of each pep


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 13, 2012)

4/12/12

Squats- 10 x 275, 8 x 300, 8 x 325, 8 x 350, 6 x 370
front lat pull down-10 x 90,10x110,10x140
lat pulldowns-8x130,8x135,8x140
low rows-8x154,8x145,8x145
hip adductors-3 sets of 20 at 215,220,225
hip abductors-^same
glute-3 sets of 10 at 110
30 minutes of cardio


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 13, 2012)

felt like complete shit today also at the same time just wanted to beat the shit out of someone. trippy day


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 14, 2012)

4/14/12 upper body day. going back to the two day split thing the 4 day split sucks donkey ass. couple days now into pep pins. sleep isnt any better...but im also running the GP M1T 10mg daily. kinda curious with all these views and no one posts???feedback is appreciated. 

its been 10 months since i started lifting weights again after a 5 year slumber. i started with a 240lb bench max and now sitting at 370lb max. was in size 40 pants now in size 34s.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 17, 2012)

got blood work back today estrogen levels high. test levels 136 on 348-1197 scale


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 17, 2012)




----------

